# UPDATE 621 SUCCESSFULLY ROOTED



## Abdul

since i heard on droid life that 621 rolling out i was afraid to take it... because of root loss and brick phone but through OTA ROOTKEEPER its easy to get root.... it is confirmed i did it my self after reading some user reviews i did take ota and restored ota through rootkeeper.... i also installed rom toolbox to make sure and yes it granted permission.... i feel sad those who bricked their phone and helped us to let us know that we should not sbf back after taking ota.... appreciate those users.... now just waiting for ROMS


----------



## rootofalldroid

Ota rootkeeper worked for me also

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Yes it has been confirmed that ota rootkeeper works BUT if you start trying to flash roms and mods and end up in a bootloop YOU ARE SCREWED. At least until a sbf is created for it. This is why it is not recommened to go to the .621 update. Just make sure ur very carefull with what you do unless you want a new paperweight.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## rootofalldroid

I guess the next question is has anyone tried to flash a rom after the update

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

No way would I recommend that. Like wigsplittinhatchet said, if you bootloop or even get stuck at a boot logo, you are screwed.


----------



## Goose306

Abdul, as I've been trying everywhere to find someone who is rooted and on .621, would you do the DX community a solid and post us up a nandroid? Or Rootofalldroid?

*And as BobA says, DO NOT WANT*. If you are in to flashing custom ROMs, or even rooting in general, this is by far the worst idea you can do. A single bootloop is now capable of bricking your device (possibly) I mean you may be able to fix it, but there's a good chance you also might not be able to fix it, and you essentially have lost your safety strap.

Think of Clockwork like your System Recovery (on a Windows PC) it can go back, it can save you sometimes, so its a good feature. But you have to at least be able to boot the Windows partition. If you're not able to, you have to be able to reformat everything and start fresh (using the Windows analogy, you need either the Windows disc or the boot partition on your HD). .621 at this time will remove your Windows Disc. You still have System Recovery, *but if you really screw something up, there is no coming back.*


----------



## bobcaruso

rootofalldroid said:


> I guess the next question is has anyone tried to flash a rom after the update
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Only a fool would attempt that, unless you have 3 or 4 Xs lying around


----------



## coltzfan

Your welcome!!! LMAO


----------



## Goose306

coltzfan said:


> Your welcome!!! LMAO


A million thanks to you my friend, you bit the bullet for all of us


----------



## sjmoreno

I was on stock .605 with 1 click root for the D2G then updated with the .621 OTA and after it was done I still had root. Verified by running Root Explorer and Titanium Backup.


----------



## Goose306

sjmoreno said:


> I was on stock .605 with 1 click root for the D2G then updated with the .621 OTA and after it was done I still had root. Verified by running Root Explorer and Titanium Backup.


----------



## dsr13

LOL!


----------



## Abdul

falsh roms i will do it but now android version is 2.3.4 and update is .621 so devs have to update their roms.... and mods i didnt flash that cuz when i was on stock 605 rooted i like ics animations i tried to flash that it boot looped.... any other animations stuck at red m.... so mods also work with certain system..... and m not gonna try to flash any tweaks and mods until sbf came up becuase mods and tweaks make changes in ur system and after this new update their is some change in the system that keeping sbf to conquer our phone.... @ goose attack if u got a boot loader screen u wont be able to recover system even if u made a nandroid for that u need the system recovery image and that image has been F**ked up...that why phone shows boot loader is the last option............. right??


----------



## rootofalldroid

Can we do a nandroid back to. 605 or. 602 and be okay?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

Abdul said:


> falsh roms i will do it but now android version is 2.3.4 and update is .621 so devs have to update their roms.... and mods i didnt flash that cuz when i was on stock 605 rooted i like ics animations i tried to flash that it boot looped.... any other animations stuck at red m.... so mods also work with certain system..... and m not gonna try to flash any tweaks and mods until sbf came up becuase mods and tweaks make changes in ur system and after this new update their is some change in the system that keeping sbf to conquer our phone.... @ goose attack if u got a boot loader screen u wont be able to recover system even if u made a nandroid for that u need the system recovery image and that image has been F**ked up...that why phone shows boot loader is the last option............. right??


I'm not sure what you're saying here, but if I'm interpreting right, yeah.* I mean you have lost every ability to SBF at this point*, so if you do something wrong and bootloop and can't recover it using the options you are given then you are shot out of luck, and your phone is bricked. Since you had to be on stock to pull the OTA I assume you are still there and I would recommend really not doing anything. *We don't know* how well this .621 update is going to play with mods, scripts, or ROMs, but *we do know* that if it doesn't play nicely you could very easily end up with an expensive paperweight. *It has already happened to multiple people, just ask Coltzfan.* You should still have a stock recovery (I assume) so you have that option, or clockwork, but that is it.* You have no way of reverting back now. No SBF, no nandroid restore. The update.zip has new recovery and boot images attached. In other words, you are now stuck until there is a work-around given.*

If you would like to contribute to the cause, go in to Clockwork, make a backup, and then just reboot back in. I wouldn't recommend touching anything else. *Then pull the nandroid off your SDCard using your computer, open up the file, and send us the /system portion*. There shouldn't be any sensitive info in that you would need to worry about.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Deleted


----------



## mrc00lbreeze

Just to make sure. Currently rooted w/ Angels cyanogenmod 9 beta. Love the rom except for having battery issues. Will I be able to sbf to .602 not take the update and root and be able to flash another rom? Thanks in advance.


----------



## clouse2013

mrc00lbreeze said:


> Just to make sure. Currently rooted w/ Angels cyanogenmod 9 beta. Love the rom except for having battery issues. Will I be able to sbf to .602 not take the update and root and be able to flash another rom? Thanks in advance.


 Most roms out right now are based of .602 or .605. You can sbf back to .602 and flash any rom you want really. I wouldn't recommend taking the OTA to .605 because of the chance you could get the .621. But as long as you don't take the OTA, you can SBF back and flash a different rom if you wanted.


----------



## Goose306

mrc00lbreeze said:


> Just to make sure. Currently rooted w/ Angels cyanogenmod 9 beta. Love the rom except for having battery issues. Will I be able to sbf to .602 not take the update and root and be able to flash another rom? Thanks in advance.


Yup, just SBF straight to .602, root, pop on the Droid 2 Bootstrapper and go where you want to. If you get any popups when on stock asking about an OTA update, just Decline the update. If for some reason you want to stay on stock-rooted, freeze the updater. Don't try to take OTA to .605. According to Moto the update is now live for all users, its rolling out by regions so you may not have it available yet, but its not worth the risk. Everything that works on .605 also works on .602.

*Edit: Ninja'd by a Clouse!*


----------



## clouse2013

Goose306 said:


> Yup, just SBF straight to .602, root, pop on the Droid 2 Bootstrapper and go where you want to. If you get any popups when on stock asking about an OTA update, just Decline the update. If for some reason you want to stay on stock-rooted, freeze the updater. Don't try to take OTA to .605. According to Moto the update is now live for all users, its rolling out by regions so you may not have it available yet, but its not worth the risk. Everything that works on .605 also works on .602.
> 
> *Edit: Ninja'd by a Clouse!*


Haha. didn't beat ya there by much.


----------



## mrc00lbreeze

Thanks for talking to me Goose.


----------



## bobcaruso

Somebody Please post a 621 nand backup, we really need it


----------



## milski65

b16 said:


> Finally, somewhere you can go, without a leash.


I pm'd shatter from dxf the other day. Haven't heard back yet. While there I saw another poster bricked his phone.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

Let's draw straws to see who has to take the ota.


----------



## TwinShadow

Wish I could help, but I don't have a second DX to toy with. Wish I did though... Didn't someone post a nandroid of 621 somewhere? I know the update zip itself is uploaded if you Google it, but I don't think that would help much.


----------



## shatter

I have a nandroid of my rooted .621 DX but I won't put it out because I don't want my personal info, accounts, passwords etc. out on the net where all it takes is one bad person to make my life miserable. I was also toying with doing a factory wipe... doing a nandroid of that and then restoring my DX but I don't know if I have any risk of losing root or otherwise making my DX unusable by doing the factory wipe. The last option is manually deleting everything off the phone and then doing a backup of that. I am just being extra cautious right now, sorry for the frustrations it is causing everyone.

I have seen some others post that they were able to retain root on .621 using OTA rootkeeper. Any of those folks willing to throw up a nandroid backup?


----------



## bobcaruso

shatter said:


> I have a nandroid of my rooted .621 DX but I won't put it out because I don't want my personal info, accounts, passwords etc. out on the net where all it takes is one bad person to make my life miserable. I was also toying with doing a factory wipe... doing a nandroid of that and then restoring my DX but I don't know if I have any risk of losing root or otherwise making my DX unusable by doing the factory wipe. The last option is manually deleting everything off the phone and then doing a backup of that. I am just being extra cautious right now, sorry for the frustrations it is causing everyone.
> 
> I have seen some others post that they were able to retain root on .621 using OTA rootkeeper. Any of those folks willing to throw up a nandroid backup?


no need to wipe, there is no private info in the system partition, just goto the nand (sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/[Nand backup name]/
take the system.ext3.tar and post that.
Again, no personnel info in there, all prsonnel info in the data.xt3.tar


----------



## shatter

Rooted .621 system partition

http://dl.dropbox.co...system.ext3.tar

MD5 50f5757802232ceb5f5a24211f02dfef


----------



## bobcaruso

Thanks a big bunch shatter


----------



## bigmook

The title of this threads is misleading. I was under the impression it was rooted. Not root was maintained. Seems like my wife( I have a bionic) sill stay on liberty untilled SBC files are released. And a root exploit is obtained.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

bigmook said:


> The title of this threads is misleading. I was under the impression it was rooted. Not root was maintained. Seems like my wife( I have a bionic) sill stay on liberty untilled SBC files are released. And a root exploit is obtained.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Think you mean SBF, and on that note, I wholeheartedly agree with you


----------



## bigmook

Yep autocorrect strikes again

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Migamix

*yes, change the title if this post please... *
im dealing with no OTA option, i have to sbf or flash the update as i have no service on my dx anymore... basicly, i flipped moto the same bird they flipped me and went to a competitor (hugs his gnex)


----------



## bmt11

Migamix said:


> *yes, change the title if this post please... *
> im dealing with no OTA option, i have to sbf or flash the update as i have no service on my dx anymore... basicly, i flipped moto the same bird they flipped me and went to a competitor (hugs his gnex)


With how heavily verizon subsidizes their phones I don't think the manufacturers care in the slightest they will be selling the same ammount of devices to them regardless. Just look at how long blackberry has stayed alive because of the carriers.


----------



## noobz2men

Sup all, I am on a Bionic now but thought I would turn my DX into a p.m.p. for my girlfriend. I went from ota 621 to the milestoneX 604 rooted with the linux boot cd etc.. all went smooth. I have flashed Apex and Shuji and have not been able to get this wifi workaround going at all. I just did all this in the morning and havent browsed the threads thoroughly yet so I am hoping someone can tell me....

1) Anyone have a more fleshed out explanation for wifi fix/suggestions?
2) What are my options now? I saw something about downloading a system nandroid to flash for rooted 621?
3) If I cant get the wifi fix going, can I SBF back to 621? (guessing no)

Ideally I would like a debloated battery friendly aosp ROM for the sake of simplicity for her and optimal performance. Without wi-fi though Ill tolerate stock. So in summary are there any further wifi suggestions, should I try and opt for rooted 621? or can I just go back to stock with an sbf? Going to work now will check back after. Thanks for any help.


----------



## vmm13

It's explained in the development section - multi rom thread by goose306.

he explains how to fix the wifi issue

- you can also sbf back to .621 if you'd like


----------



## noobz2men

vmm13 said:


> It's explained in the development section - multi rom thread by goose306.
> 
> he explains how to fix the wifi issue
> 
> - you can also sbf back to .621 if you'd like


Thanks, I tried the work-around, couldn't get it working but I am guessing the mistake is on my end. Got the SBF file already too jic. I guess what I am confused about is what I need to be on or start from to get to Gummy or something. Or if there is a way to get to rooted .621 I just wanna debloat with stable wifi so maybe ill do it manually with tibu on 604 milestone or something. Any other clarifications are welcome.


----------



## skreelink

noobz2men said:


> Thanks, I tried the work-around, couldn't get it working but I am guessing the mistake is on my end. Got the SBF file already too jic. I guess what I am confused about is what I need to be on or start from to get to Gummy or something. Or if there is a way to get to rooted .621 I just wanna debloat with stable wifi so maybe ill do it manually with tibu on 604 milestone or something. Any other clarifications are welcome.


The wifi bug appears only in Blur based roms/Stock roms. (Stock 621/604, Liberty, etc.) Wifi works as it should in 2nd-init roms. (Gummy, Cyanogenmod, MIUI, etc)

When doing the wifi 'fix' I explained how to check your computer's local IP just to verify your LAN settings.
Example; Some routers use the IPs 192.168.1.X (X being a unique number between 2 and 255, no two computers can have the same IP). This is common with Linksys routers. Others, however, may do 192.168.0.X, so in the instructions I gave in Goose's thread, change the 1 to 0 in the third place.
SOME routers will be completely different, example;
Netgear (in my experience) uses 10.0.0.X (or similar) so you would have to change the entire thing to match.

Simple terms; Check your PC on the SAME WIRELESS NETWORK using ipconfig in a cmd terminal (Hit the windows key + R at the same time, then type cmd > click run, black window comes up, type ipconfig)

Match the information you see into the phone, but change the LAST number in the IP Address (If your PC is example; 192.168.1.102, use 192.168.1.105 for your phone)
Make Subnet and Gateway match.
DNS use 8.8.8.8 for DNS 1 and 8.8.4.4 for DNS 2.

Keep in mind; 2nd-init roms DO NOT have this issue. I run Pooka's latest build of CM7 without any issues.

I would suggest using the 1KDS CD method to get on rooted 604 found here; http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html
Then use Droid 2 Bootstrap to bootstrap recovery, use Rom Manager to update CWM to the latest version and install a 2nd-init rom. No bloat, speedy, tweaks and optimizations, and customization.


----------



## noobz2men

skreelink said:


> The wifi bug appears only in Blur based roms/Stock roms. (Stock 621/604, Liberty, etc.) Wifi works as it should in 2nd-init roms. (Gummy, Cyanogenmod, MIUI, etc)
> 
> When doing the wifi 'fix' I explained how to check your computer's local IP just to verify your LAN settings.
> Example; Some routers use the IPs 192.168.1.X (X being a unique number between 2 and 255, no two computers can have the same IP). This is common with Linksys routers. Others, however, may do 192.168.0.X, so in the instructions I gave in Goose's thread, change the 1 to 0 in the third place.
> SOME routers will be completely different, example;
> Netgear (in my experience) uses 10.0.0.X (or similar) so you would have to change the entire thing to match.
> 
> Simple terms; Check your PC on the SAME WIRELESS NETWORK using ipconfig in a cmd terminal (Hit the windows key + R at the same time, then type cmd > click run, black window comes up, type ipconfig)
> 
> Match the information you see into the phone, but change the LAST number in the IP Address (If your PC is example; 192.168.1.102, use 192.168.1.105 for your phone)
> Make Subnet and Gateway match.
> DNS use 8.8.8.8 for DNS 1 and 8.8.4.4 for DNS 2.
> 
> Keep in mind; 2nd-init roms DO NOT have this issue. I run Pooka's latest build of CM7 without any issues.
> 
> I would suggest using the 1KDS CD method to get on rooted 604 found here; http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
> Then use Droid 2 Bootstrap to bootstrap recovery, use Rom Manager to update CWM to the latest version and install a 2nd-init rom. No bloat, speedy, tweaks and optimizations, and customization.


Hey man thanks again for the info really diggin the CM7 its exactly what I was looking for. It's pretty legit that the DX is still getting solid development. Hopefully the Bionic sees some renewed interest too. Only quirk I have noticed on CM7 is the wifi signal icon does not grow or shrink as the signal gets stronger. if I walk up to the wifi it doesnt get stronger but if I turn it off then turn it on it shows up as full signal. It is not indicative of strength in other words but the signal itself is not affected. Cool beans


----------

